# film/tv where someone cuaterizes a wound with crude field surgery.



## DotCommunist (Jan 10, 2016)

Bonus points if they do it to themselves

I've got so far:

Dicaprio in The Revenant. Extra points for using gunpowder for the job on an open throat wound

Predator 2. Pred smashes up a bathroom and does something alien that is pretty much the same technique.

Seraphim Falls. Brosnan uses a heated kife blade iirc


more?


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 10, 2016)

Papillon. Papillon cauterises and curets Dega's infected leg injury with a heated knife.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2016)

the vikings i think, kirk douglas iirc


----------



## electroplated (Jan 10, 2016)

Rambo III - gunpowder in bullet wound


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2016)

Funnily enough, was just reading this:
Clive James: ‘Steven Seagal restores himself through aikido training. I have tried it and it works’


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2016)

Jason Statham undergoes some ridiculous heart surgery in Crank 2


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 10, 2016)

the Revenant didn't have the crucial element of 'bit of leather/hard wood in the mouth to stop you biting your tounge off' bit which raises such scenes to 100% win. But he did scream impressively then pass out from the pain so its deffo an 80%er of the genre


----------



## electroplated (Jan 10, 2016)

Clint Eastwood cauterises an arrow wound with gunpowder in Two Mules for Sister Sara


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2016)

Matt Damon performs surgery on his stomach after being impaled in The Martian


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 10, 2016)

The one where the climber falls in a gully and gets stuck and then amputated has hand/arm to get out


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 10, 2016)

What about one where someone has to do an impromptu c section?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> The one where the climber falls in a gully and gets stuck and then amputated has hand/arm to get out


127 Hours (I saw a pirate DVD of it in Mumbai, entitled 127 Days)


----------



## dessiato (Jan 10, 2016)

There's a TV programme about two blokes, one of whom never wears shoes, the other allegedly American special forces, who did the cauterizing with gunpowder thing to see if it worked. It does.


----------



## hot air baboon (Jan 10, 2016)

.....the medicinal arm chopping and cauterisation scene in Romero's Day of the Dead is a classic...

.....for the record there;s a fairly crap one featuring Henry Cavill ( cauterizee ) in The Cold Light of Day....


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Matt Damon performs surgery on his stomach after being impaled in The Martian


yeah but he uses a med pack and stitches. Its hard, but its not as hard as the gunpowder cauterisation treatment


----------



## tommers (Jan 10, 2016)

First series of Fargo,  Billy Bob sets his own broken leg using a length of cord held in his teeth (I think).


----------



## xes (Jan 10, 2016)

that's not cutting/cuaterising


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 10, 2016)

xes said:


> that's not cutting/cuaterising


xes has it right, honorable mentions for ridiculous film/tv field surgery are accepted but this thread is specifically for the sealing of wounds by burning them.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 10, 2016)

2 Mules for Sister Sara - Clint Eastwood gets an arrow wound to his shoulder which is cauterised. Used a hot arrow head and gunpowder if I remember correctly. Clint was always nails

eta Oooooh thought of another... John Carpenters Vampires. Its done several times in that film once very coolly with the hot barrel of a just fired gun


----------



## Cid (Jan 10, 2016)

It's not how you lose it, it's what you put on afterwards:


----------



## 8115 (Jan 10, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> What about one where someone has to do an impromptu c section?


Prometheus?


----------



## tommers (Jan 10, 2016)

xes said:


> that's not cutting/cuaterising


Neither is Matt Damon sewing up his stomach.


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 10, 2016)

Universal Soldier - Van Dam uses a car ciggie lighter to cauterise a bullet wound. Doesn't even flinch. What a guy.


----------



## gosub (Jan 10, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Universal Soldier - Van Dam uses a car ciggie lighter to cauterise a bullet wound. Doesn't even flinch. What a guy.


maybe its coz he can't act.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 10, 2016)

Master & Commander - Maturin uses a mirror to remove musket/pistol ball from himself after one of the marine officer's shoots him, accidentally, whilst aiming at seabirds.

Off camera in Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves - the Moor delivers a baby, possibly with surgical assistance. (certainly that is implied).

Several of the "Sharpe" programmes have battlefield "surgery"

MASH 4077 - the whole series !


----------



## hot air baboon (Jan 10, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Universal Soldier - Van Dam uses a car ciggie lighter to cauterise a bullet wound.



...similar lighter usage by Denzel Washington in Man on Fire....something to do with finger removal iirc...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 10, 2016)

Ace sniper Marky Mark performs some basic field surgery on himself using only stuff from a local drugstore after some serious GSW badness in _Shooter_.


----------



## vogonity (Jan 11, 2016)

There's a very funny piss-take of the "crude surgery in the field" moments in action movies by Keenan Ivory Wayans in I'm Gonna Git You Sucka!

Oh, and Matt Damon sorts out a bullet wound with shop-lifted own brand vodka and other bargain items in The Bourne Supremacy.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Jan 11, 2016)

The Revenant. I think. I was very tired when I watched it.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 11, 2016)

Some film I once saw where a triangle of flesh is hanging of some dude, and someone uses some superglue they bought in a shop to glue it back together, saying that superglue was invented for soldiers in 'nam to do field dressings. Although this isn't entirely correct (I think it had previous applications), you can get medical grade superglue for wound management. When I worked for the big pharma company, we had samples which we would use for day to day gluing purposes. I suspect you might be in a bit if trouble if you start using a tube of hobby store superglue for real diy surgery.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 11, 2016)

Once you've started to use the phrase "wound management", things are already pretty bleak aren't they?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 11, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Once you've started to use the phrase "wound management", things are already pretty bleak aren't they?


getting to a field hospital and hearing the word triage, equally grim. Nooo


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 11, 2016)

One of our competitors was called "systagenix wound management". Just means stitching people up, really (in the physical sense, not the being-a-bastard sense).


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 11, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Bonus points if they do it to themselves
> 
> I've got so far:
> 
> ...


Daredevil was a recent one.


----------



## 8den (Jan 11, 2016)

Rambo III is the daddy of macho field surgery....


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 11, 2016)

I can recall one where there was a hole through the shoulder- it is filled with powder and ignited at the front- giving an impressive flameout on at the exit would- what was that ?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 11, 2016)

tommers said:


> First series of Fargo,  Billy Bob sets his own broken leg using a length of cord held in his teeth (I think).



I just watched this 8 minutes ago. It was tied round the radiator.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 12, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> I can recall one where there was a hole through the shoulder- it is filled with powder and ignited at the front- giving an impressive flameout on at the exit would- what was that ?


That's the one I'm trying to remember. 

It's a through and through wound and cauterises all the way through. Very impressive. Can't for the life of me remember. I thought it might have been First Blood for some reason but then remembered that was just a self stiching scene.

Found the scene:

 via youtube


----------



## electroplated (Jan 12, 2016)

Gromit said:


> That's the one I'm trying to remember.
> 
> It's a through and through wound and cauterises all the way through. Very impressive. Can't for the life of me remember. I thought it might have been First Blood for some reason but then remembered that was just a self stiching scene.



<ahem> #4


----------



## mauvais (Jan 12, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> One of our competitors was called "systagenix wound management". Just means stitching people up, really (in the physical sense, not the being-a-bastard sense).


Cos it suggests, to me anyway, that the 'patient' is going to have to suck it up with a limited bit of intervention & plod on with whatever adventure/battle/etc they're embarked on.







I've had worse! It's merely a manageable wound!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 12, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Ace sniper Marky Mark performs some basic field surgery on himself using only stuff from a local drugstore after some serious GSW badness in _Shooter_.


See here:

Screen Surgery & Film First Aid #001: Shooter
Screen Surgery & Film First Aid #002: Shooter
Screen Surgery & Film First Aid #003: Shooter


----------



## sim667 (Jan 12, 2016)

In the vikings tv show (series 3 I think) torstein has his arm amputed and cauterised with a hot axe.


----------



## Maltin (Jan 19, 2016)

Bajirao Mastani.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 19, 2016)

The bit in braveheart where one of the older soldiers has an arrow pulled out and then cauterised with a hot poker.

I think torturing someone and then cauterising the wound for them surely deserves some sort of bonus point doesn't it?  I can't think of any other film this happens in, none that i've seen anyway, other than man on fire where Denzil's victim is parted company with his fingers via a pair of wire cutters and then has the wound immediately fixed, by Denzil himself no less, by shoving a car cigarette lighter onto the stump before moving on to the next finger.

Edit: Man on fire already mentioned but I'm leaving it here anyway.


----------



## stdP (Jan 19, 2016)

Borderline example, but Judge Dredd from the film Dredd (based on the Judge Dredd comics featuring comic superhero Judge Dredd) uses some futuristic sort of cauterising space-savlon-o-matic on an abdominal wound.

I haven't watched it in yonks, but didn't Road to Perdition have some sort cauterising scene in it?



Jon-of-arc said:


> Some film I once saw where a triangle of flesh is hanging of some dude, and someone uses some superglue they bought in a shop to glue it back together, saying that superglue was invented for soldiers in 'nam to do field dressings. Although this isn't entirely correct (I think it had previous applications), you can get medical grade superglue for wound management. When I worked for the big pharma company, we had samples which we would use for day to day gluing purposes. I suspect you might be in a bit if trouble if you start using a tube of hobby store superglue for real diy surgery.



There's a scene like that in Dog Soldiers where the sarge's intestines are bursting out so they stick 'em back in with superglue that sounds very like the scene you mention. The version of the story I heard about the active ingredient in superglue, cyanoacrylate, was that it was a failed attempt to create a new clear plastic for either cockpit windows or aerial gunsights during WW2. Wikipedia expands on that and says it was just for the gunsight thing, t'was summarily rejected but picked up by Kodak in 1951, sold as an adhesive by 1958 and sold to loctite in 1960 who gave it the superglue moniker and a form of it was in medical use in the US military by 1966. The official medical-grade superglue is called dermabond and has been in use since the 90s.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Jan 19, 2016)

Every other episode of the walking dead.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 19, 2016)

stdP said:


> The official medical-grade superglue is called dermabond



That's because it sets hard in just 007 seconds


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2016)

Anton Chigurh's knee in No Country for Old Men

Ash giving himself a chainsaw arm in Evil Dead II (ohh, that one's already in)


----------



## evildacat (Jan 22, 2016)

There is a scene in the blacklist season one where a shotgun wound is cortirised with gun powder and they also place something in donalds mouth for him to bite down on.

Bonus points for a field blood transfusion also?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 22, 2016)

Ironclad 2: Battle For Blood.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 22, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> getting to a field hospital and hearing the word triage, equally grim. Nooo



Although work in field hospitals is sometimes known as 'meatball surgery.' It isn't fancy or as it would be in a hospital at home, just whipping them into theatre in order of seriousness, doing enough to keep them alive and then shipping them back home when they're well enough to survive the trip.
The history of military medicine is actually a fascinating subject if you've got the stomach for it.


----------



## HAL9000 (Jan 24, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Some film I once saw where a triangle of flesh is hanging of some dude, and someone uses some superglue they bought in a shop to glue it back together, saying that superglue was invented for soldiers in 'nam to do field dressings. Although this isn't entirely correct (I think it had previous applications), you can get medical grade superglue for wound management. When I worked for the big pharma company, we had samples which we would use for day to day gluing purposes. I suspect you might be in a bit if trouble if you start using a tube of hobby store superglue for real diy surgery.



real first aid website is great with lots of practical advice, if you want use super glue buy the stuff vets use........

superglue



> *A cheaper alternative...Veterinary Glues*
> If you are looking for something for your personal first aid kit and don't fancy spending £120 on 6 x 5ml vials of Derma Bond, veterinary glues are commercially available as a happy compromise; not licensed for use on humans but essentially the same stuff in a different wrapper.
> 
> _2-octyl cyanoacrylate_ *Surgi-Lock* and *Nexaband*
> _n-butyl cyanoacrylate_ *VetGlu*, *Vetbond *and *LiquiVet*





> *Conclusion*
> Using glue to close wounds may have been pioneered 50 years ago and continually perfected clinically ever since as well as an established treatment for climbers, string musicians and garage mechanics around the world...but that doesn't mean it is a panacea.
> 
> Given the number of limitations in its use and the issues of liability we would not advise glue is used to treat others.   If you choose to use it to treat yourself, do so...with care and full understanding.
> ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2017)

Jackie Chan in The Foriegner. He's double hard, trained in saigon in the 60s etc, so when he is shot he seals the wound with the flat of a heated knife, no gunpowder


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 16, 2017)

In Lost Charlie gets a head wound cauterized with the gunpowder from a rifle shell.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 16, 2017)

And in GoT Thoros of Myr gets a burning-sword cauterisin' after being attacked by a zombie bear.


----------

